# Finance Industry - benefits ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I am looking to relocate to Singapore and will be working in the financial industry. I am yet to wait for an offer from the employer. However, in order to be prepared I would like to tap into the resource here and hope that somebody can give me some info about the benefits for mid to senior managers in the financial industry. 

I understand that the old days with the "full blown expat package" are mostly gone. Only for very special job profiles that will exist.


However, I am curious to know if these days the following are still being offered by the bigger players in the finance industry (Deutsche Bank, Citibank, UBS, BNP, BankofAmerica Merrill, Goldman etc etc) 

Car/Transport Allowance
Schooling Fees
Home Leaves
Recreation / Golf Club Memberships 
any other benefit I may have missed

thanks for the input
Lenochka


----------

